# Thermaltake quirks



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

building a system and I purchased the thermaltake Xaser V Damier V5000a (http://www.thermaltake.com/xaserCase/Damier/v5000a.htm)at a friend's urging. Anyways inside it there is this weird black and yellow wire I have never seen (not that I'm a veteran, no where near it) with a tag attached that says (case open) does this mean I somehow hook it up so the computer knows when the case is opened, or what? Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I am lost.


Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

It,s not a require connection and I usually don't connect it.
Yes,it connects to a switch at the case panel and tells the
motherboard the case is open.
I think some boards just send a warning,while others will cut power
when the case is open.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

leroy is right. I have a thermaltake case also and my wire is just ziptied up and sitting on the bottom. I don't use it....my mobo doesn't have a place for it anyways.


----------

